# Dirch Maersk



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

A giant vessel when this photograph was taken in the late 1960’s, *DIRCH MAERSK* (68/103148) is seen at the Fawley Refinery at Southampton (UK).


----------



## Dave R (Sep 24, 2004)

*And is now the F.P.S.O. Uisge Gorm*

Ahoy
She was coverted in 94/95 and has been producing from the Fife Field ( central North Sea ) since August 95
Dave


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

It looks like they modified the ship quite dramatically. Wings on pilot bridge are missing.
Anyway I was at the Odense Shipyard in Lindoe, Denmark during the construction of this vessel, June 1967.
Had to work there during one month.
This is the largest newbuilding yard in Denmark (possibly Europe?) and is fully owned by A.P. Moller (Maersk Group)
Hereby some photos which I took at the time.
I am trying to get a newbuilding list from this shipyard or an old fleet list from APM going back to the early 1900's when they started, but all I can find is updated lists of current vessels.
Anybody who can assist here?
Jan
p.s. today's Dirch Maersk is a container vessel, but like most companies, APM uses "old" ship's names.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks guys,

Didn't know she was still around. I've got a photo of the container ship, I'll post over the weekend.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

See containership DIRCH MAERSK in containership forum.


----------



## Shiplawyer (Sep 6, 2005)

The FPSO pictures above ("Uisge Gorm") is indeed ex "Dirch Maersk", but not the same "Dirch Maersk" pictures in the top photo. The "Dirch Maersk" that is now "Uisge Gorm" is about 90.000 dwt and built in the mid 1980s, while the one on the top photo was built 1969 and of 210.000 dwt.

Best regards
Mats
Oslo, Norway


----------



## Ron Davies (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi...seeing that picture reminds me of seeing her in exactly that position from the red Funnel ferry on 9th Jan 1971... my first sight of a VLCC and which inspired me to try to see as many as possible... 

Nov 10 2009, nearly 39 years later, the Flandre - off Southwold, was different VLCC number 1035 .

Bit late to get a life I suppose!! 

Cheers, Ron


----------

